# too cold



## boricua22 (Dec 23, 2006)

wud up peeps, where i live it gets very cold i mean very cold  not to the ponit of snow but it get cold during this time. how much cold can a plant take before it die out . can it be left over night outside. it's a pain to take it in and out every day.  (weather)  highs 60     lows 35


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 23, 2006)

boricua22 said:
			
		

> wud up peeps, where i live it gets very cold i mean very cold not to the ponit of snow but it get cold during this time. how much cold can a plant take before it die out . can it be left over night outside. it's a pain to take it in and out every day. (weather) highs 60 lows 35


You've got to take those puppies in every day man. 60 is pushing it.

Are you just about to harvest them?


----------



## boricua22 (Dec 23, 2006)

it has buds but not a whole lot.  am guessing cuase of the cold. i would have them in lights but just dont got the funds right now to do so. Thats what i have been doing everyday. going in and out with them . i got love for my plants cant stand to see them dieing.  even during the day it's kind of cold thou  so i think... ?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 23, 2006)

boricua22 said:
			
		

> it has buds but not a whole lot. am guessing cuase of the cold. i would have them in lights but just dont got the funds right now to do so.


Well, they need 10 hours of sunlight a day. Time it for the warmest time of the day for you. The rest of the day, they need to be inside, warm, and totally dark.

How long have they been flowering?


----------



## boricua22 (Dec 23, 2006)

like two mouths  now  i think lol damn!


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Jan 13, 2007)

ok here is my question will sunlight which we still have counter the effects of cold weather? i mean how cold can they survive. its becoming winter time but still its sunny outside.


----------



## sanchez (Jan 14, 2007)

while i can't answer about their survival in the cold, i suggest you put them in the garage for the first few time when you bring them in at night - do this for a week then the following week put them in the house.  it's so much shock to a plant to have a drastic change of temp that way.  my experience comes from having done this to other plants.


----------



## Hick (Jan 14, 2007)

GrewUp To ScrewUp said:
			
		

> ok here is my question will sunlight which we still have counter the effects of cold weather? i mean how cold can they survive. its becoming winter time but still its sunny outside.



..mj can _"survive"_ a few light frosts(30-32F)...but stop growing/functioning at about 60F, as stoney said.


----------



## Gadhooka (Sep 21, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..mj can _"survive"_ a few light frosts(30-32F)...but stop growing/functioning at about 60F, as stoney said.


 
Hey MP family, this thread is on the track of something I would like to know so I revived it!

Besides unforseen circumstances, in colder climates there are three reasons to harvest:

1. The trichromes are colored to your liking.
2. A hard freeze.
3. If the expected high temperatures will not reach 60 degs f. for the rest of the season.

Is this a good summary? Should I consider other variables?

I am concerned that Daphne, my large Sativa, will leave me with skimpy buds because most of the time the temps here are below 60. The highs are only about 70 usually, if that.

Any help will be appreciated!:farm:


----------



## kasgrow (Sep 23, 2007)

Build a mini green house and they should be fine for now. That is what I do as the temperatures get low and it starts to rain and drizzle. The plastic will keep your temps higher and protect the plants from freeze damage. I just build a little frame out of what ever lumber I have handy and staple on some plastic.  If you leave some areas where you can open up the sides of the plants when it is hot they will grow nicely. I hope this helps, it works for me.


----------



## Hick (Sep 24, 2007)

Gadhooka said:
			
		

> Hey MP family, this thread is on the track of something I would like to know so I revived it!
> 
> Besides unforseen circumstances, in colder climates there are three reasons to harvest:
> 
> ...


  Close..gad'
  "ALL" growth, photosythesis, metabolism, doesn't cease at 60 degrees. It only slows considerably. Nutrient uptake is inhibited, but doesn't stop entirely..IMHO.
  Different strains "seem" to have different limitations.
  "IF" it's feasable, a mini greenhouse, like kasgrow suggested should get you _at least_ a couple of weeks further into the season to finish. It is surprising the difference a thin piece of plastic makes at frost time..


----------



## banjo (Sep 27, 2007)

So if the plant gets hit with a freeze, does that ruin the bud or just stop the growth?  In other words is it mandatory to harvest prior to a freeze?


----------

